# New to Tegu and looking for a good cage



## ColoradoRedTeguLover (Apr 21, 2013)

Ive been wanting a Red Tegu for quite a while now and have decided to try and get it after this upcoming summer(If everything goes right). The only problem im having is The cage for this beast. I do not have the supplies to go off and build a cage neither have the experience. I want a 8x4x4 cage so once my tegu is in it's cage it will most likley stay there i want that cage cause i dont want to stress the tegu as a baby buying a new cage for it since they grow fast. Does anybody have some good stores that sell cages big enough or could build a cage my price range is 100-250 US dollar's.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 22, 2013)

_Most big chains that sell cages in that size range charge way more than 250 for them and thats not including shipping. Your best bet would be to watch the classifieds in your area for someone selling their cage or even placing an ad to find someone who can build it for you._


----------



## Odonata (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not sure where you are in Colorado, but it is really not hard to create a basic enclosure. Still, unless you are making it yourself you might be hard pressed to pull it off for that amount of money unless you already have some of the other necessary items for lighting, heating, etc. For my new enclosure I will spend nearly $100 just on the substrate alone. I am well into the hundreds and am no where near done. My design is however somewhat elaborate. If you plan to simply make the cheapest 8x4 box you can I guess it is doable, though again unlikely if you are paying someones labor. I live in Boulder and if you are nearby and need any help give me a yell, I don't have a ton of time, but could assist and also recommend where you might source materials and such if it helps.


----------



## ColoradoRedTeguLover (Apr 22, 2013)

I live here in Colorado Spring's and 250 was just gone be for the cage im getting the lighting and stuff or summer but plan to have the entire tegu setup by late July i plan on putting 400-500 dollar's in this or even more.


----------



## ColoradoRedTeguLover (Apr 22, 2013)

I just need some basic good idea's
I want a 8x4x4 or 7x4x4 i just want something my tegu would be happy with cause i can only let it free roam in my apt sized room cause my dog's dont like other animals.


----------



## ColoradoRedTeguLover (Apr 22, 2013)

I've realized that here in Colorado spring's or anywhere in Colorado there is not very good reptile supplies or reptile store's Colorado spring's has one but there staff are just to young and and not very welcoming and charge to much.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 22, 2013)

_Yep lived in the springs for six years, not much there pet shop wise but there are still quite a few people in the reptile community. Building supplies you can get from any hardware store like home depot, then advertise for someone with the space and equipment to put it together for you. Or like I said watch the classifieds or place an ad looking for available cages especially surounding areas like Denver or even down south in Pueblo._


----------



## ColoradoRedTeguLover (Apr 22, 2013)

By Advertising you mean like Craig List or something among there i think i can build a cage but dont know how i would go on making sliding door's and i have a really basic idea. I have been looking for idea's but not finding anything basic maybe i searching the wrong there. Do you guy's have any idea's?


----------



## ColoradoRedTeguLover (Apr 22, 2013)

Also yeh Colorado just wasnt ment for Reptile's that why we dont have as much stores for them the only store i know is Scales N Tails but they can be Very Dis-Respectfull in my opinion the only way i would go there is last resort feeding.


----------

